# Question on cramps & clots



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Any idea why the heck the cramps get way worse at night? and how long is it normal to pass clots? Like large ones?


----------



## LandonsMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Im not positive why craps get worse at night but thats happend to me and they are starting to get a little worse. I think the reson might be becasue. your body knows its getting late and it time to rest, so your body relaxs and craps just start. they say not to work out befor bed casue it wake you up more but for me the best way to make them stop no matter how late, I would go put on my jogging out fit and go for a jog arround the block then drink some apple jucie then i would crash. find what works best for you ever one is diffrent. can help you on the cloting sorry.


----------



## LandonsMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Why You Feel So Bad

Most women have some degree of menstrual discomfort at some point in their lives, says Susan M. Lark, M.D., director of the PMS and Menopause Self-Help Center in Los Altos, California, and author of Menstrual Cramps: A Self-Help Program and PMS: Self-Help Book and a physician specializing in women's health.

Most menstrual pain is classified as either spasmodic or congestive. Doctors know that spasmodic pain is caused by the female hormones estrogen and progesterone and by prostaglandins, hormonelike substances that control muscle tension. Women with spasmodic cramps generally have an excess of a certain type of prostaglandins called 2 series prostaglandins, which are responsible for contraction of the smooth muscles, including the uterus. Prostaglandin production increases toward the end of your cycle, resulting in cramps that are sometimes accompanied by nausea, constipation or diarrhea.

Probably the best thing that can be said about spasmodic pain is that it tends to improve with age. It's usually most severe in women in their teens and twenties. Spasmodic pain often improves after a woman has children, says Dr. Lark.

The other type of menstrual pain is known as congestive. Women with congestive pain also tend to suffer from bloating, water retention, headaches and breast pain. In addition, they often notice a worsening of their cramps when they eat certain foods, such as wheat and dairy products, or when they drink alcohol, says Dr. Lark. Unfortunately, congestive pain tends to get worse with age, whether or not a woman has children.

While monthly cramps aren't pleasant, they are normal, says Dr. Lark. She cautions that in some cases, the pain can be a symptom of a health problem that requires medical attention, such as endometriosis. "You should always discuss unusual menstrual symptoms with your doctor," she advises.

But most of the time, the cause of cramps is simply menstruation itself. And in such cases, some doctors maintain that a few prudent nutritional changes can do wonders to improve your quality of life during your period, says Dr. Lark. The following nutrients have been shown to help soothe menstrual symptoms.

http://www.mothernature.com/Library/...Book/10/84.cfm


----------



## Amy_Smith_bsw (Jun 22, 2005)

Cramps worse at night?
Sometimes they are the same but "Feel" worse. This is because your mind is less distracted so you tend to more easily focus in on the pain.

Clots vary widely from woman to woman and with each women also vary as she ages. Are your current clots causing you some concern?


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amy_Smith_bsw*
Clots vary widely from woman to woman and with each women also vary as she ages. Are your current clots causing you some concern?

Well, other then the fact there disgusting and causing severe cramping every time my uterus fills up with them, no, no real concern.


----------

